# Photos of Yellow (My New Betta)



## strawberryswings2 (Jul 30, 2008)

I got him yesterday. He loves to hang out in his new house


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

That's cute...but slightly disturbing in a way.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

bahahha!!! that's awesome!
i have a similar "caves" for my bettas


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a great Picture! LOL


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

thats so cool. ive had simalar decor in my tank all mine does is fare at it.
also exelent pic, you should stick it into this month contest.


----------



## bettaangel (Aug 25, 2008)

cool pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEMONDROP (Aug 31, 2008)

Thats a really funny pic, and he is so pretty, mine is yellow also but yours had a great facal expression LOL :lol:


----------



## zerlinafish (Aug 14, 2008)

I love this pic!!! Hillarious! Yellow is a very handsome boy! Have fun with him!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Great Photo!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's adorable! I LOVE his little upturned pout. SO CUTE I DIE! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is over 2 years old.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry, didn't notice. I just responded to it because I saw it on the front page. =X


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

He is very pretty, and so is the decor.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Just curious... why dont they remove threads when they are so old?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

2 years old or not, the pic is awesome. Would have definitely been worthy of the pic of the month contest.


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the picture! So unique!!! Makes me smile


----------

